# Bench saw Tenon jig.



## blackrodd (15 Sep 2015)

I've always fancied a tenon jig, much like the Xcaliber or fox models, heavy, cast iron etc, for the bench saw.
Has anyone ever had one, or the use of one and has any thoughts? 
Ideal for shorter rails, stiles etc 
They are around £90, worth the money? 
TIA, Rodders


----------



## monkeybiter (15 Sep 2015)

FYI

http://www.rutlands.co.uk/sp+woodwo...ies-saw-bench-jigs-tenoning-jig-dakota+dk2087


----------



## MickCheese (15 Sep 2015)

I have one. Bought it used so not as much as the rutlands one. 

I use it on my Kity table saw which does have a non standard slot so had to make new runners for it but that turned out to be quite easy with a piece of aluminium that I jointed to width on my router table for a sliding fit. 

Not so good for anything over about 1000mm and even that is a bit long. Just very hard to keep clamped tight enough for a accurate cut. I tend to use mine for shorter pieces. Tenons are in the centre of the piece unless you employ spacers and then it gets a bit fiddly. 

I like it, I tend to make the mortise first then creep up on the ten on for a good fit. 

So, not sure I would pay £100 but keep an eye out for a used one and it's a good buy. 

Alternatively make one like Steve Maskery has done. 

Mick


----------



## Brentingby (15 Sep 2015)

I'd second the suggestion to build one of Steve Maskery's Ultimate Table Saw Tenon Jigs. You could purchase the DVDs (which include plans and thorough video instruction for building and using it) as well as the materials for your 90 quid and have money left over. And you'd end up with a much nicer tenoning jig.


----------



## Steve Maskery (15 Sep 2015)

I made mine because I was unhappy with the shortcomings of the commercial jig. Slow to set up, difficult to go back toa previous setting and difficult to guard effectively. 
I can't remember what it cost me to make . Just some knobs, nylon bolts, brass screw cups and MDF. If iI had to make it again I'd use MRMDF but otherwise I wouldn't change a thing. . I know that when I die I will have left behind something excellent for mankind, and the Ultimate Tenon Jig is it. The most expensive part of it was the toggle clamp.


----------



## PAC1 (15 Sep 2015)

I have a Rutlands one that I am about to sell with upgraded handles, if you are interested


----------



## blackrodd (15 Sep 2015)

Thanks All for the replies folks and the Rutlands price find, Monkeybiter, I'd not thought of them!
Thanks Mick Cheese for the lowdown on you're version.
Steve Maskery, thanks for the Idea, Definitely Something to think about!
PAC1, Please tell me more or send a PM
Thanks and regards Rodders


----------

